# What better way to christen the new dutch oven...



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Picked up a 7 quart Lodge this Christmas from my wonderful sister. Couldnt pass up the shanks when my butcher said they were on special


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Picked up a 7 quart Lodge this Christmas from my wonderful sister. Couldnt pass up the shanks when my butcher said they were on special


Looks like a great way to break in that new Dutch Oven. The great thing about them is they get better with age.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

what time should i be there????:dr


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

Am I the only one who thought of something very different after seeing "Dutch Oven"?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Ender said:


> Am I the only one who thought of something very different after seeing "Dutch Oven"?


No, but I would've expected it from Icehog first... :r


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Ender said:


> Am I the only one who thought of something very different after seeing "Dutch Oven"?


Not me. I've been cooking with the footed style and charcoal on camping trips for the las 2 decades.

Some great reference material and recipes at http://www.idos.com. I've had that link bookmarked for a decade also.

Enjoy the shanks, Mark. They should be great after a couple hours low heat:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

My buddy has about a dozen dutch ovens and I have been trying to have him get me started. You will have to post pics of the aftermath.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ender said:


> Am I the only one who thought of something very different after seeing "Dutch Oven"?


Nope..... I wanted to just pull the covers over tightly and go for the glory!

Those shanks on the other hand look great


----------

